
Ask HN: Is this title good? – “The Fitbit to get your Business in Shape ” - pauljeba
My pre-release campaign is ongoing. The current title is &quot;The Fitbit to get your Business in Shape!&quot;. Is this okay? Looking for better ideas. ref- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gox.ai&#x2F;two-minute-reports&#x2F;
======
uberman
Are you or your product affiliated with Fitbit? If not, I think it is a
terrible idea.

If you like the concept how about "The Fitness Tracker to Shape Up Your
Business". Same idea without the cease and desist hassles.

Note, that I see no problem using "Fitbit for Your Business" as a concept in
an in-person sales/investor pitch, just you absolutely cannot market publicly
like that.

